# Night Fishing In Sebastian Inlet



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I am just a few days away from leaving from Va. to Sebastian Inlet. Looks like we are going to have great weather for the first part of the week.

Any tips for night fishing in Sebastian? I saw some guys last year fishing for snook during the night, but are there any other prime fish that bite well during the night. Flounders fishing in Va. (fluke) is usually best early in the morning although I did see a lucky guy catch an 8 pounder once during the night. 

I found you guys in Florida strange during the night since most never used a light supposedly because light spook the snook. Is this true?

What is the best tactic during the night and what species should I target?

CCC


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

I've never heard that light spook Snook, although I've never specifically targeted snook either. A few years ago down in Boca I fished off a pier at night and it was lighted, they were all over the freaking place. Tons of them, at least 50, with at least 30 people trying to pitch them lures....pretty funny sight.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sebastian Inlet Snook
http://saltfishing.about.com/library/weekly/aa990905.htm

Captain Tod Hagan

Sebastian Inlet, Florida

November 16, 2003 

Snook fishing in the river has been good around the deeper mangrove shorelines. Areas with current will be the most productive. A plastic jerk bait or 7M11 MirroLure are a great choice for this situation. Snook fishing at the inlets has turned on as anglers caught their limits within an hour of the night slack tides. The best areas are around the shadow lines of fixed lights. Use a red and white 1-2 oz. flair jig for best results. Heavy tackle is required to control the fish in the current and prevent a break off on the ragged wooden fenders.

Good numbers of redfish are on the flats right now. The fish were found tailing in areas where a salt and pepper bottom runs up to the shoreline. The black drum fishing should also improve over the next month with the drop in water temperatures. Fish deep channels near barnacle encrusted bridge pylons with a quartered blue crab. The next few weeks should continue to prove equally as productive. 

The Spanish Mackerel and Bluefish were going off on schools of finger mullet and glass minnows. Look for the numbers of these fish to increase even more over the next month. The Spanish readily took glass minnow and platinum blond fly patterns. For spin fishers, a small white buck tail or clark spoon with 2-3" wire trace is a ideal. Flounder have started to arrive in Sebastian Inlet as well. Double-digit catches are common for those anglers willing for put in the time and effort. This is also the time of year when bull reds and large tarpon are caught during the strong tides near full or new moons.

Thanks,
Capt. Tod Hagan 
http://www.fishingcaptain.com
[email protected]

Snook Fishing Tips
http://www.boat-world.com/fishing/tips-Snook.html

The light could spook them and I would target the snook. If you throw out some live bait your bases will be covered for a few diff species.

Sebastian Inlet 
Report: 8-8-03 Whiting, Reds, Sheepshead
Report 8-23-03 Sheepshead, Drum, Whiting, Pompano and Snook
Report 8-29-03 more of the same, pretty good fishing
Report 9-5-03 Reds, Snook, Drum, Sheepshead, Tarpon
Report 9-12-03 Reds are here, some Snapper, Snook and Sheepshead
Report 9-26-03 Reds, Snook and more Reds. Tarpon and Whiting here, too.
Report 10-3-03 Reds, Snook and Whiting
Report 10-10-03 Drum, Reds, Whiting and Snapper, Snook at night
Report 10-17-03 same as last week
Report 10-25-03 Drum and Blues along with Snapper and Snook
Report 10-31-03 Reds, Trout, Blues and Drum
Report 11-7-03 windy weather but good catches of Trout and Drum. Reds fussy this week.
Report 11-15-03 rough water, Drum and Sheepshead, some Whiting too. 

Good Luck


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Watch out for the boaters. 

Last time I went out to SI at night, there was a pretty strong incoming tide, and the boat guys were coming well within casting distance of the jetty. Could have bounced a 4 oz. pyramid weight of the noggin of some of them.

Also, the jetty is not lighted, so a small lantern would be helpful to see what you're doing tying on lures, searching in your tackle box, etc.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

I have a 3 beam headlight I love. It has the red { so you dont lose your night vision } the halogen blue and the bright white. Its awesome for the rocks, coz its on your head, and the beam is adjustable. Three AAA batteries, and youre set. Picked it up in the Camping section of Wallyworld. Price was right too.. Under $15


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks to all. I have coleman lanterns, a spot light, and a head light. Last year when I fished there, I saw a lot of you with the light on your head. I didn't know if I would intrude if I used a Coleman light which is standard fare here in Va. As matter of fact some folks bring their own generators and lots of light to attract fish in some locales. I wanted to know the customs there so that I don't offend anyone.

This was one of the reasons why I fished right near the campground above the L-pier so I could see what I was doing in the night and not to intrude on the pier with those who didn't want light.

I caught mostly slimy catfish (I believe those were the sails). It freaked me out to catch catfish in saltwater. Then I recalled many years ago when I did catch these guys in Florida as a child and got poked by the sharp fins.

Well, I will be prepared this time around and I will write down all these lures so that I could get them when I go down there. Koz. Thanks so much. Your advice is really appreciated and I will have the live baits ready.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Bring yer cast net too. the flats right there by the campground have been flooded with finger mullet here lately. And dont worry about bothering the people on the rocks....... Ive seen a lot of guys with lanterns down there. I personally use the headlight, only because it lets me have a free arm to carry my stuff down, and cuts down on me havin to lug stuff back up the rocks at the end of the night. Hope ya have a blast !!!!!!!
Suz


----------

